# Kangol and the chicken



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hims says, "Chicken please, Mother."*









*"Pleeeeease!"*









*"Look at my beautiful smile. Now may I have chicken?"*
























*"Hey, Mother! Look at how pretty and white and little I am."*









*This is our cat and Kangol's buddy, Mr. Mittens. He is taking cover from a mocking bird that swoops down and nose dive bombs him for being in the back yard*









*Video of us playing. You will hear my awful attempt to whistle... Yes, I am 27 and cannot whistle-- never have been able to.
I'm a little ridiculous with the "pit bull talk"- I know :hammer::hammer:*






















*"Dat's Miiiiine"*








































































*The WD had a bath and is very white and clean now although his ears look like they disappeared in this picture :doggy:*

















*"HAHA! Victory is mine!"*







*
Baby dogs sleeping after a hard day at work*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Love him  what are his stats he looks like a big boy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Love him  what are his stats he looks like a big boy!


He is about 80lbs. He topped out at 75lbs but has gained an extra 5lbs since my son was born in 07 and I had him fixed; he's active but not nearly as much as he used to be. We are working on that but its been so hot here in GA!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice how tall is he ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Nice how tall is he ?


I am not sure.... never measured him. I will in a little bit and let you know.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lauren, I love me some Kangol, he is wayyyy to cute and Phoenix doesn't share his toys either, lol and you sound just like my friend Jennifer, she talks to her pit bulls the same way, actually she owns Orion's littermate and his maternal grandma  Great pics and vids, thanks for sharing girl


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

cute puppy talk. Good lookin dog too. You dont sound too southern though lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Jrama said:


> cute puppy talk. Good lookin dog too. You dont sound too southern though lol


Thank you... Born and raised in the south... My grandmother always taught me to speak so that nobody could guess where I am from thus I have no accent.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Nice how tall is he ?


I am not sure if I did it correctly but I think he is 21 inches tall.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am not sure if I did it correctly but I think he is 21 inches tall.


If you measured at the withers you should be alright. Bernie is about the same he is an inch taller around 80-82 pounds and he turned 1 this month. Did kangol grow passed his 1 st year by a lot ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> If you measured at the withers you should be alright. Bernie is about the same he is an inch taller around 80-82 pounds and he turned 1 this month. Did kangol grow passed his 1 st year by a lot ?


Yeah he grew a ton. He didnt stop until he was almost 2.

8 months:









Age 1:









Age 2:









He was 70lbs in the picture where he was 2. 
I don't know if he so much grew as much as he filled out.

His mom was about 55 lbs and his dad is about 52 lbs.

He is twice the size of his dad. There were 4 males in Kangol's litter and he was the runt but ended up being the biggest out of all of them. 
He looks like a baby polar bear :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a chicken killer! Lol hes such a handsome boy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow you could see a huge difference in just the head from 7 months to now. He is a really unique looking dog he reminds me of a juiced up dogo argentino lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Wow you could see a huge difference in just the head from 7 months to now. He is a really unique looking dog he reminds me of a juiced up dogo argentino lol


*I was curious to see how big head was last night and it is 24 inches around and its like a cinder block if you accidentally bump heads with him, which happens to me often because he is always in my face... lol

My boyfriend and I used to say the same thing about him looking like a dogo argentino! Not so much now but when he was younger he really looked like one. I think they are taller though. 
Thanks for the comments on my boy!*
:roll::thumbsup:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *I was curious to see how big head was last night and it is 24 inches around and its like a cinder block if you accidentally bump heads with him, which happens to me often because he is always in my face... lol
> 
> My boyfriend and I used to say the same thing about him looking like a dogo argentino! Not so much now but when he was younger he really looked like one. I think they are taller though.
> Thanks for the comments on my boy!*
> :roll::thumbsup:


I measured Bernie's last week his is 23 inches it grew an inch from the last time I measured it. I think I bumped my shin on his head once and it felt horrible lol Dogos are taller and leaner but he has that ticking and white fur that reminds me of them also reminds me of American Bulldog. Is he registered? He is very handsome and very unnique I should say.:woof:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Kangol Overload! He's a great looking dog!!!!

Love the Pit Bull voice too !


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Did you clorox that dog? LOL JK..wow he is bright and a pretty boy. Ok, I confess I talk like that to mine also.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I measured Bernie's last week his is 23 inches it grew an inch from the last time I measured it. I think I bumped my shin on his head once and it felt horrible lol Dogos are taller and leaner but he has that ticking and white fur that reminds me of them also reminds me of American Bulldog. Is he registered? He is very handsome and very unnique I should say.:woof:


I thought the same thing too. He has the same shape and build as Mary Jane did and she was ADBA registered with a 12 gen ped. They look so similar especially the little spots on the skin. I'd love to see his ped I bet there's some nice dogs in there


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!! I loveeeeee Kangol!! What an awesome dog he is. I'd love to play with him. He seems like such a great, mellow dog. Great pics and vidz! Thanks for sharing! I can look at pictures of him all day and be just fine with it! LOL.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I thought the same thing too. He has the same shape and build as Mary Jane did and she was ADBA registered with a 12 gen ped. They look so similar especially the little spots on the skin. I'd love to see his ped I bet there's some nice dogs in there


Mary Jane and kg420? Hmmmmmmm U dont poke smot do ya


----------

